# Big batch of bacon going!



## kawboy (Apr 15, 2022)

I was in the pork freezer the other day looking for a package of porkchops and discovered 15# of belly I didn't know I had! Happy surprise. Mixed up some tender quick and brown sugar for four packages of belly and have them resting comfortably for a couple weekends. I'd thought I used all the bellies, but I guess I bought a couple extra. Nice part of chemo-brain, all the surprises!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 15, 2022)

That’s great news!


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 15, 2022)

Part of my 200 lbs of bellies just completed packaging


----------



## DougE (Apr 15, 2022)

I like those kinds of surprises!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 15, 2022)

Wow! That is a good surprise!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 15, 2022)

The best surprise is a bacon surprise.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 15, 2022)

Bacon , the new buried treasure,

Great find.

David


----------

